# Where to find organic powdered whole milk?



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

The title says it all- anyone know a source for organic powdered whole milk? All I can find is non-fat milk.

Thanks.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I have read that dehydrating the fat part of milk is difficult and costly which is why dry milk is nearly always fat free. I am not sure I have ever seen any other kind! Making baby formula (with fat) is complicated... I guess that is part of the reason they add other fats in. They take nonfat milk and add vegetable fats. Though I am not sure how you dehydrate ANY fat... I guess formula is more like bisquick than a true powder, a powder with a fat blended in that is stable for a while but will eventually turn on you.

I guess part of the appeal of dry milk is it is shelf-stable for ages... but if you added fat to it it might only be good for a month or two...


----------



## Madscribbler (May 3, 2012)

Hi there,

While it is difficult to find, it does exist.

http://www.claridges.co.nz/milkpowder.htm is one such organic manufacturer.

You can also find non-organic whole milk powder under the Nestlé brand Nido.

The shelf life is at least 2 years.

Let me just add that the flavor of this stuff is delicious. Nonfat is rank. This is yummy. It's wonderful in tea -- the flavor is rich, like condensed milk. Better than regular milk. Just add the powder directly to the coffee or tea. Yummy!!


----------



## Madscribbler (May 3, 2012)

Here are some other organic whole milk manufacturers.

http://chocolatealchemy.myshopify.com/products/whole-milk-powder-organic

Apparently you can make some chocolate while you're at it 

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=orgmilkpowder


----------



## Madscribbler (May 3, 2012)

Silwan foods also makes an organic whole milk powder

http://www.silwanfoods.com/uploads/1/7/6/3/1763532/organicfcmp_1.pdf


----------



## ChocAlchemist (Sep 19, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madscribbler*
> 
> Here are some other organic whole milk manufacturers.
> 
> ...


 Hi there. This is an interesting coincidence. I could not work out why all these orders for whole milk powder started coming in....and it turns out it's from Mothering Magazine, that I have known about for years. My daughter was born at home, breastfed for 4 years and her mother was a doula. And we had many a copy of Mothering around. It brings many memories back.

To give something back to Mothering, please accept this small token of appreciation. If you put in "Mothering" at checkout it will take off 10% off your whole milk powder.

Thanks Madscribbler.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

What a beautiful coincidence! I look forward to using your powdered milk in my soon-to-be-made winter hot cocoa stash.Thank you for your kindness!


----------

